# Was ist das?



## Henning-Bremen (25 November 2002)

Hallo
In meiner HKEY_Local_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run findet sich folgender Eintrag:
rundll32.exe NvQTwk, NvCpl Daemon initialize
In der Gruppe der Autostart Programme findet sich:
NvCpl Daemon
Was ist das? Ein Virus, Trojaner etc.
In der vergangenen Woche bin ich von Standard Backdoor SubSeven angegriffen worden, blockiert mit Norton Internet Security 2003.
Hängt das irgendwie zusammen?
FÜr Hilfe bin ich dankbar.
MfG
Henning


----------



## Heiko (25 November 2002)

Henning-Bremen schrieb:
			
		

> In meiner HKEY_Local_MACHINE\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run findet sich folgender Eintrag:
> rundll32.exe NvQTwk, NvCpl Daemon initialize
> In der Gruppe der Autostart Programme findet sich:
> NvCpl Daemon
> Was ist das? Ein Virus, Trojaner etc.


Hast Du mal nach dem Dateinamen auf der Festplatte gesucht?


			
				Henning-Bremen schrieb:
			
		

> In der vergangenen Woche bin ich von Standard Backdoor SubSeven angegriffen worden, blockiert mit Norton Internet Security 2003.


Vermutlich falsch. Dein NIS hat einen Verbindungsversuch auf einen bestimmten Port als "Angriff" gemeldet. Das hat aber mit einem Angriff so viel zu tun wie "verwählen" mit "einbrechen".


			
				Henning-Bremen schrieb:
			
		

> Hängt das irgendwie zusammen?


Eher kaum.


----------



## virenscanner (25 November 2002)

@Henning-Bremen


> undll32.exe NvQTwk, NvCpl Daemon initialize
> In der Gruppe der Autostart Programme findet sich:
> NvCpl Daemon
> Was ist das? Ein Virus, Trojaner etc.


nVidia Grafik Treiber


----------

